# Lords Of Football: il videogioco di calcio di Vialli



## admin (24 Aprile 2013)

*Lords Of Football è un nuovo videogioco* di *calcio*. Un pò The Sims, un pò *Football Manager*. Con un consulente d'eccezione: *Gianluca Vialli*, ex centravanti della Samp, della Juve e della Nazionale. La produzione è della società *GenialWare*, Vialli ha lavorato al progetto per quattro anni e mezzo nelle vesti di consulente, giocatore, allenatore e videogiocatore. Il gioco è, essenzialmente, un *manageriale di calcio* meno impegnativo di Football Manager. I giocatori devono essere allenati e seguiti anche fuori dal campo. 

Lords of Football è disponibile per il *download* su *Steam al prezzo di 25 euro*.


----------



## Fabriman94 (24 Aprile 2013)

L'importante è che non venga fuori la solita fotocopia. Se c'è un briciolo di innovazione, ben venga.


----------

